# Nuwe inwoners van La Dauphine 2



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ons het weer 3 nuwe vlakvarke by die Rehabilitasie sentrum gekry.
Hopelik sal hulle oor 'n paar weke weer in die natuur lewe en nie my gras by die kamp opneuk nie
Die kinders is mal oor hulle









Groete
Stefan


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek het vir jou 'n verassing.

Jou gras gaan nooit weer die selfde wees nie... :wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*varkies*

Stefan,
Ek sal nie n vark kan skiet as ek n mak een gehad het nie.n Ou raak moer geheg aan hulle.Hopelik haal die beer jou streke gou uit.Wat hoor jy van jou Z28


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*varkies*

Stefan,
Ek sal nie n vark kan skiet as ek n mak een gehad het nie.n Ou raak moer geheg aan hulle.Hopelik haal die beer jou streke gou uit(Kan nie mooi sien wat die geslagte is nie).Wat hoor jy van jou Z28


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek merk op hulle is spit braai size. :hungry:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Piece by piece you farm is growing up Stefan. Nice vlakvarkes, I hope they will give you a nice hunting experience in a couple of years.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Vlakkies*



Bushkey said:


> Ek merk op hulle is spit braai size. :hungry:


Ha ha ha ha! Kort net 'n appel in die bek...


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry Stefan, ek weet dis off topic, maar wat beteken "La Dauphine"?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm ribs.


----------

